# When can I release the baby Molly into the tank?



## livvy143 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all,
We unexpectedly discovered baby fry after buying mollies and guppies almost 2 months ago. We scooped them all up and put them in a breeding net... Most of them died but one survived. It is almost 2 months old ( born the week before Thanksgiving). We have decided it is a Molly but I'm not sure when to release it into the tank with the other fish. I wouldn't care but the Molly had more fry so my husband would like to put those into the net now before they get eaten. We have 2 guppies, one adult Molly, 2 tetras, 1 rainbow shark and one huge plecostomus who only comes out at night. The baby is about an inch. Any advice would be much appreciated! We are very new at this aquarium thing and finally all the fish seem to be a happy state ( after we got past the early learning curve)! Thanks!


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Put him in now. As soon as city's bigger than the mouth. It might be a guppy too, they breed a ton.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

2 months old? It's plenty big enough by now fer shure.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the same question about letting a....i think.....2, 2and a half month old platy into a 16g with 2 angels, and also a cory and a pleco. the pleco is not a concern nor the cory, i just think the angels will bully the platy. the reason the platy is living in a breeding net with angels (!) is that my first setup was some platys and the 2 angels. well, what's left of the platys is the offspring of my only fem. The rest fry got sucked up in the filter or eaten up by the angels, but this one was stuck on the side of my filter's sponge so we found him in a water change. now his parents and the angels grew up together, when i got them they were like 4 months old both, so i think thats the reason of no aggression between angels and platys in the past. but him, he hasnt lived with the angels, and thats why im worried. sorry for jacking your post dude


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmm... I don't think fish know I do individuals, so if they're used to seeing that breed they should be fine  I think you just have to observe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

